# my jack dempsey's (lots of pictures)



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Can you help sex these fish? Sorry if pictures aren't perfect, still learning camera. There is 3 fish. They are the same age but as you can see one is bigger than the other 2.

fish 1- the biggest









































fish 2









fish 3


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Can anybody help me? I am trying to get a pair, and I can't tell if I have a male and female.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

let them grow some first but far as i can see all males


----------



## Cichlid Power (Oct 11, 2006)

A little to young still to tell.

I'd guess number 1 is a boy but the other two too small.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. This is my first experience with dempseys. Does anyone think it would be a good idea to buy 1 or 2 more and try to get a pair or should I just let them grow out? I know 3 is not a good number. So what do you think, 4-5?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I say get about 3 more Jack Dempsey because 6 will for sure give you a pair! Also its even! So you will for sure get Males and Females! Everytime I went with 6 of them when I tried to breed a cichlid I always got a good strong pair!


----------

